# Ms192t Stihl



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a ms192t,everytime I try to give it some gas it's bogs down,sometimes it stalls,not always.If you let it idle for a long time,over 5 minutes,sometimes it will run halfway decent. I put in new plug, checked the exhaust,rebuildt carb. tried adjusting the carb. many times,nothing seems to work. the guy I got it from said it has a new piston,because he put a hole in the old one with a piston stop,when he was looking for air leaks,he said he didn't find any leaks.What should I try next? Thanks


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

you don't use a piston stop when checking for airleaks. you block off the exhaust, put an adapter in place of the carb, vacume test the unit, then pressure test it. it should not leak no mater what position the piston is in.

he's either undertrained, or lying. do not trust his test results.

you could have a stuck high speed check valve or bad acellerator pump o-ring (yes it has one by the throttle shaft). if it's the check valve you might get lucky & free it up with brake cleaner, if not replace the carb.

BTW you never use carb cleaner on a Stihl carb. those high & low check valves only move thousands of an inch, & carb cleaner could damage those seals

--Lucky


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

luckyvision said:


> you don't use a piston stop when checking for airleaks. you block off the exhaust, put an adapter in place of the carb, vacume test the unit, then pressure test it. it should not leak no mater what position the piston is in.
> 
> he's either undertrained, or lying. do not trust his test results.
> 
> ...


Not an uncommon issue , as has been said its more then likely the high speed check valve or accelerator pump. Try as been said with brake clean this will not harm the internal orings etc in the carb. 
If none of this helps the part number for this carburetor is 1137 120 0600
that carb retails from stihl for about 80.00, or the zama part is c1q-s135 if you can find it out side of stihl. this is the most recent carburetor for this saw.(side note Stihl owns zama)


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a ms192 parts saw, I put that carb on and with alittle adjusting it was running good and I cut with it.I shut it off for a couple hours,started it and it does the same thing, no matter how much I adjust it.I'll try the brake cleaner. Thanks


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

Ive had this hapen befor did all the stuf maynot be same for you but mine ended up being bad fuel filter I had dirt in tank I cleaned up real good with dawn&water let dry real good new filter then nomore problum I spent lots of money wen all I neaded wase cleaned maynot be same problum but maybe worth a shot


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll definetly try a new filter. Thanks


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

try to make sure youre tank is realy clean soemtimes gunk does get trapet in it


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

my brother (also in tree scervice)sed mabie a hoel or crak in internal fuel line


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

If you have a way to pressure and vacuum test this saw I would. I think you may have bad crank seals,leaking head gasket or bad impulse line. Since this saw was worked on before you got it and by the sounds of it he really didnt know what he was doing (hole in piston testing for leaks). Who knows what he did or did not do when he worked on it and if he did it right.


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

rotty 1968 hole in pisten its aperent he dident no what he wase dooing besids put a hole in a piston then turn it if you can what usualy hapens to silinder walles


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I noticed late yesterday, that the prime bulb is not filling up,I put in new bulb and it does the same thing,so I got it started and kept pumping the bulb and it seemed like it wanted to run okay. So I'm going to replace the fuel line in the tank,I have a spare.


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

let me no if it doesit if i t works Ile tell my brother


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I was afraid I was going to damage my spare fuel line,getting it out of the tank, so I took my motor and put it in the spare housing,because all it needed was a motor and it worked.It has good power and cuts good. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

so it wase the fuel line ? if so great glad could help soemtimes the last thout should be the first or the hardest fix is the smellest thing


----------

